# Sikkens, Penofin, or ??



## juanvaldez (Sep 7, 2019)

Have a horizintal mahogany fence to finish. HO wants it to look natural, to let the beauty of the wood show, with a matte finish.
I was thinking of using Sikkens Cetol RD 1 natural 078 on it, 2 coats.
However, was also considering a Penofin material, or something else.

What are some other really good alternatives to finish this mahagony?

Thanks!


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

juanvaldez said:


> Have a horizintal mahogany fence to finish. HO wants it to look natural, to let the beauty of the wood show, with a matte finish.
> I was thinking of using Sikkens Cetol RD 1 natural 078 on it, 2 coats.
> However, was also considering a Penofin material, or something else.
> 
> ...


semi-transparent oil-base stain. Sikkens Cetol would work, but I am not a huge fan of Sikkens. 

Sikkens (in my experience) can be problematic in future re-coats, as it doesn't play nice with others, and can eventually build up a film - this is important to be aware of, as the film is hard and slick. I also find Sikkens to be "spotty" can develop shiny and dull spots unevenly (often around the knots). 

For exterior products, the more "pigment" you use the longer it lasts, and the less UV affects the wood. "Natural" is very lightly pigmented. That may be the look she is going for, but will require more frequent maintenance. 

Just remind them that exterior woods require more upkeep in the future than most things. Every 3-5 years it will need to be re-finished depending on how highly pigmented the stain is (at least in this part of the country). "Clear" is every year. "Natural" oil likely every 1-3 years. 

Admittedly, we don't use Mahagony around here at all (except the occasional front door), mostly Cedar, so take my comments with that in mind. 

I like Cabots, because it consistently re-coats (in future) without problems, and looks natural, and dries flat. Although it doesn't really "pop" the grain, it does enhance the wood.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

juanvaldez said:


> Have a horizintal mahogany fence to finish. HO wants it to look natural, to let the beauty of the wood show, with a matte finish.
> I was thinking of using Sikkens Cetol RD 1 natural 078 on it, 2 coats.
> However, was also considering a Penofin material, or something else.
> 
> ...



Sikkens SRD is a quality penetrating stain. Do not apply 2 coats. It is a one coat only product. Lots of product feedback on this product, its basically the only stain used around here besides messmers. Make sure its the 550g/l and not the RE (Low voc) version.


BenjaminMoore 328 is similar to SRD but overall a better resin and UV package and Higher solids. Less expensive too. This is also a one coat only product.


Both of these products are suitable for hardwoods like mahogany.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

If it is available where you are look into Seal Once. The have one for "Exotic Wood." I used it on a Mahogony door and it looked great. The best part is it is supposed to last 10 years on vertical surface.

The huge advantage it has over Penofin is that you do not have to wipe off excess and deal with all of the rags.

Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk


----------



## Respec (Sep 13, 2015)

*C2 Guard*



Pete Martin the Painter said:


> If it is available where you are look into Seal Once. The have one for "Exotic Wood." I used it on a Mahogony door and it looked great. The best part is it is supposed to last 10 years on vertical surface.
> 
> The huge advantage it has over Penofin is that you do not have to wipe off excess and deal with all of the rags.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk


I agree. This product is phenomenal. In my area, it has been renamed Guard. It is by C2. It is super easy to apply, can be used as a clear, or tinted like a semitransparent, and is environmentally friendly. It is a deep penetrating sealer with a 10 year warranty. When used as a clear, after it is dry, it looks like nothing was even done, besides the fact that it repels water. It uses nano technology so the particles are actually smaller than water itself, so it penetrates the wood deeper than water can. Because it penetrates so deeply, it is able to repel water even after it weathers. It is also compatible with most primers and top coats, so raw wood can be pretreated so water will not be able to penetrate, and then followed with your standard primer and top coat creating a bullet proof paint job. I have replaced rotten thresholds and used this system with great results, coating all sides of the threshold before installing it, making sure the end grain and underside is coated well, followed by a primer and 2 coats of floor enamel. I used Cabot bleaching oil in the past on a screen porch and deck, and a few years later, it was covered in mold and green algae, and once washed, the bleaching oil pretty much disappeared. I then used the C2 Guard tinted to Atlantic Salt. It looks the same as the bleaching oil in that color. It has been about 5 years now. I have been back to give it a light cleaning. It was not nearly as dirty as the bleaching oil was. Once I gave it a light washing, it looks brand new again!! This product is a bit pricey, but considering most of the jobs we do is labor, when you factor in that this product is going to last 2-3 times as long, it is well worth it and actually cheaper in the long haul.


----------



## JohnDoor (Apr 7, 2020)

Respec said:


> I agree. This product is phenomenal. In my area, it has been renamed Guard. It is by C2. It is super easy to apply, can be used as a clear, or tinted like a semitransparent, and is environmentally friendly. It is a deep penetrating sealer with a 10 year warranty. When used as a clear, after it is dry, it looks like nothing was even done, besides the fact that it repels water. It uses nano technology so the particles are actually smaller than water itself, so it penetrates the wood deeper than water can. Because it penetrates so deeply, it is able to repel water even after it weathers. It is also compatible with most primers and top coats, so raw wood can be pretreated so water will not be able to penetrate, and then followed with your standard primer and top coat creating a bullet proof paint job. I have replaced rotten thresholds and used this system with great results, coating all sides of the threshold before installing it, making sure the end grain and underside is coated well, followed by a primer and 2 coats of floor enamel. I used Cabot bleaching oil in the past on a screen porch and deck, and a few years later, it was covered in mold and green algae, and once washed, the bleaching oil pretty much disappeared. I then used the C2 Guard tinted to Atlantic Salt. It looks the same as the bleaching oil in that color. It has been about 5 years now. I have been back to give it a light cleaning. It was not nearly as dirty as the bleaching oil was. Once I gave it a light washing, it looks brand new again!! This product is a bit pricey, but considering most of the jobs we do is labor, when you factor in that this product is going to last 2-3 times as long, it is well worth it and actually cheaper in the long haul.


Sorry for being late to the game but I now have some time on my hands, as I'm sure a lot of us do. This C2 Gard sounds promising. If staining something, like a door, could I put Gard over the stain before varnishing? Or, could i stain over the Gard? Just curious. For the original poster, have you ever used Epifanes products? They make varnish for wood boat refinishing and the products hold up well to moisture/UV. You might look into just a clear varnish to keep the natural look but preserve the fence.


----------



## sleeper416 (Feb 26, 2021)

juanvaldez said:


> Have a horizintal mahogany fence to finish. HO wants it to look natural, to let the beauty of the wood show, with a matte finish.
> I was thinking of using Sikkens Cetol RD 1 natural 078 on it, 2 coats.
> However, was also considering a Penofin material, or something else.
> 
> ...


Is this product suitable for Cumaru? Cumaru is an extremely hard wood.


----------



## juanvaldez (Sep 7, 2019)

Oh wow time flies been about a year! Went with Sikkens cetol 1 natural. One coat before build. 2nd coat 6 mo. out. I plan on putting at least 1 maybe 2 coats annually for maintenance. Looks good and happy w how it came out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

